# My rat Stanly



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

Name: Stanly
date of birth: July 24th 2009 (sorry i ment July 14th 2009 wrong key)
gender: male
breed: black hooded rat
Fav place: on my pillows
Fav show: Spongebob Squarepants (which I hate)
Fav song: Angels on the moon by Thriving Ivory
Fav food: apple
Fav place to sleep: under my pillows

state your rats to. Mine loves to squeek what does that meen?


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Hehe, he was born on my birthday   When does he squeak, they normally only squeak when in pain  :-\? Does he not have a friend? They're very social and looove friends and a big cage


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Does Stanly have any rattie friends? If he was born on the 24th July, that makes him just over 3 weeks old. He shouldn't even be away from his mother at that age. Where did the little boy come from?

When does he squeak? When being picked up by any chance?


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Does Stanly have any rattie friends? If he was born on the 24th July, *that makes him just over 3 weeks old.* He shouldn't even be away from his mother at that age. Where did the little boy come from?
> 
> When does he squeak? When being picked up by any chance?


Do you know what, I didnt even think of that : Yeah, thats WAY to young to be away from his mother.


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

his mother was killed i dont know what by it was very sad and he squeeks at random times


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Could you get one or two of Stanly's brothers to live with him?


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

no only one is allowed. I let him out 5 hours a day though


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Try as we might, we simply can't recreate the company of a fellow rat. It's pretty important that you get the little guy a friend. Why can you only have one?


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

my family wont let me


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Maybe you can show them this video which explains why rats need to have other rats. Anyway, it's a nice video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDy3bMRuobE


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks but my family hates rats. The only way would be if I left them at the other house but then i would almost NEVER see them. I got him out of the cage and held him for 20 minutes strait but I tried to put him in my sweatshirt pocket and he jumped away when I lowered him enough any tips? BTW he started to nibble on my leg when he jumped so I put him in his cage why did he nibble me?


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

Rats nibble or lick to find out where they are and their surroundings. They have very poor eyesight.

3 weeks is really young--where did you get him? How do you know his mother was killed?

Young rats aren't really cuddly--they like to be more active. but at three weeks, to have him out of his cage for 5hrs straight seems like a long time.


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

i used to have his mother he was the only survivor in his acsidental litter


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Was the mother killed by another animal or something??


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

no she was stepped on by my little cousin


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

fighterboy10 said:


> no she was stepped on by my little cousin


Thats horrible, Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

yes she died right after stanly turned 3 weeks so i could raise him


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

You said earlier that you didn't know what killed her, and now you're saying your little cousin? Are the rats contained in a safe area? Were you responsible about making sure everyone knew to walk carefully?

And the mother only had one baby?

How did the mother get pregnant if you don't have another rat? 

Some things aren't adding up.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

This is what I've managed to pick out this_wallflower. It seems there was an accidental litter, only Stanly survived and the mother was killed :-\



fighterboy10 said:


> i used to have his mother he was the only survivor in his acsidental litter


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

okay my cousin was 3 and not paying attention i was trying to save her but was to late


----------

